# Corsair Graphite 760T



## Darksaber (Mar 16, 2014)

The Obsidian 760T is essentially a 750D with a lot more "oh" and "ah". Flashier on the outside, it sports a more elaborate look, a choice of two colors, a huge window, and a bit more lighting. It even comes with a fan controller right out of the box.

*Show full review*


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 31, 2014)

last page
Just as with the Obsidian 750D, there is very little wrong with the *Obsidian *760T


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Mar 31, 2014)

Nope,nope....nope, don't like it.

Which is unusual for me when it comes to Corsair, can't remember the last time they put out a (high end) case that I didn't like, and if I was looking for a new high end option for a new PC, I would, for the first time in a long time, wouldn't consider a Corsair option.

When it comes to case design, less is more, as far as I'm concerned...this thing just looks far too fussy.

..just hope this isn't the new design style they're going to follow in future releases.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 31, 2014)

its a nice case but i dont like full window, i like bigger window with frame.
but overall i like this case


----------



## fishnchips (Mar 31, 2014)

Seams to me, that the people who build computer cases do not or can not be bothered to get people who use the cases in the first place to ask how they want it built and what not to add and what to add for a computer case. I know some cases are not fit for one job, but are for another. so why do we have to look around for one case to do one job? Why not build a case in part's.. you choose what parts you need rivet them in place to fit your needs.. or just make a snap together case instead.. Then you can have the right width height depth for the parts you need. so they all fit nicely. water coolers and rad's are a bitch to fit in to place. And i bet no one has thought of that now have they..


----------



## dados8756 (Mar 31, 2014)

o my god, like in win 904 with bigger size  i want this thing....


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 31, 2014)

actually its old idea to give alot of mounting for anything that you need, but so far its limited


----------



## flemeister (Mar 31, 2014)

fishnchips said:


> Seams to me, that the people who build computer cases do not or can not be bothered to get people who use the cases in the first place to ask how they want it built and what not to add and what to add for a computer case. I know some cases are not fit for one job, but are for another. so why do we have to look around for one case to do one job? Why not build a case in part's.. you choose what parts you need rivet them in place to fit your needs.. or just make a snap together case instead.. Then you can have the right width height depth for the parts you need. so they all fit nicely. water coolers and rad's are a bitch to fit in to place. And i bet no one has thought of that now have they..


Caselabs is probably the closest to what you described there, although you need to customise it. Or build your case from lego!


----------



## WithoutWeakness (Mar 31, 2014)

fishnchips said:


> Seams to me, that the people who build computer cases do not or can not be bothered to get people who use the cases in the first place to ask how they want it built and what not to add and what to add for a computer case. I know some cases are not fit for one job, but are for another. so why do we have to look around for one case to do one job? Why not build a case in part's.. you choose what parts you need rivet them in place to fit your needs.. or just make a snap together case instead.. Then you can have the right width height depth for the parts you need. so they all fit nicely. water coolers and rad's are a bitch to fit in to place. And i bet no one has thought of that now have they..


Someone HAS already thought of this. CaseLabs is exactly what you're looking for. http://www.caselabs-store.com/

You can choose the shape and size of the case and customize nearly every panel with vents, radiator mounts, or solid panels. All of the cases are also solid aluminum. Of course you're going to pay plenty extra for the convenience of designing your own case but it can be worth it if you have the budget and want something customized to the needs of your build.


----------



## fishnchips (Mar 31, 2014)

Lego lol naa  not quite but close...That is what i am looking for. i am in the process of building a 6k system but will not for the life of me put that lot into any case, it has to be perfect and all fit in 1st time and look shit hot... or nothing... some cases i like and some i don't, wish i could add this part and that part to make one i really want.. Just had a look at the above website...wth?? they look like something from the 80's bland black and no zing! no wow factor at all... I will add lighting to my case but it has to go with it to..But i want something to show off so to speak i want people to see it and have their jaw drop  For the life of me i can not find a case that suits me and my build.. and i am so busting my balls wanting to use it...I'll upload a parts pic... It's my case how i want it or nothing.. one shot at this so iit damn well better be good...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 31, 2014)

Have this chassis. Good build quality, good options for mounting drives. could use more room behind the tray for wiring etc.


----------



## shoman24v (Apr 1, 2014)

Very, very nice case.


----------



## JTristam (Apr 1, 2014)

Good review. I always liked Corsair cases. But I wonder why there isn't any 900D review from TPU (yet).


----------

